# Skidkings Vintage Bicycle Clubs "FLAT OUT TACOMA RIDE" 8/12/2018



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 2, 2018)

HERE WE GO! STIFFIS CORPUS HAS ORDERED AN AUGUST RIDE ! SKIDKINGS LETS RIDE! MEET AT THE ELEVEN ELEVEN SUNDAY AUGUST 12TH AT 11 AM .RIDE THROUGH THE UPPER PLATEAU ,RIDE AT 12:30 ...SEE YOU THEN!


----------

